

Ruth Porat to Join Google as Chief Financial Officer - sebgr
http://googlepress.blogspot.com/2015/03/ruth-porat-to-join-google-as-chief.html

======
aaardvark
Not particularly remarkable news but good for her I suppose. Being the CFO for
a big Investment Bank is pretty much the most stressful job imaginable.

